# Ali's Dilemma - by Maynard/Observer (~BBW, Eating, Revenge, Romance. ~SWG)



## maynard (Feb 25, 2006)

_ ~BBW, Eating, Revenge, Romance. ~SWG _- vindictive coworkers suffer a boomerang effect when a closet FA discovers his identity

*[Note: The first chapters of this story by "Maynard" were posted here nearly a year ago. At the time there was a noticeable lack of paragraph breaks. The next four chapters were later discovered without author attribution on another site. With the author missing in action (he never posted again) it has now been edited and completed with seventh and eight chapters as the latest rescue mission from our Discard Forum collection. - Editor]*

*Ali's Dilemma 
by Maynard/Observer (final chapters and edits)​*
*Chapter 1*

It was just another day of work at the Casino until the new assistant manager showed up. I heard she was fresh just out of college, which I wasn’t too happy about. Considering she had no experience, I knew she had to have something going for her other than college education to get hired by Ted Baxter, who oversaw Las Vegas operations for the Corporate owners. 

As the ultimate executive of the Casino, the owner basically called all of the shots when it came to hiring upper level staff. He had given her resume to me to check out, but even when I declined to approve of her for the assistant manger position, he went against my thoughts and hired her anyway. 

The moment I met her at the receptionist desk I quickly realized what he had seen in her credentials, and it had nothing to do with work. This girl was a stunner. Her brown hair was complimented by a toned body and very defined curves. Even though she dressed conservatively, one could see that her body was a freak of nature. Her skirt revealed her muscular calves, and accentuated her narrow and well shaped hips. Her face looked as if it was carved of stone and her large breasts defied gravity. Her eyes were a mesmerizing baby blue which seemed to hypnotize me into a daze. Finally I gathered my thoughts and she made her way over to introduce herself. Just looking at her I figured she would be a conceited bitch. 

As she walked up she greeted me with a soft angelic hello. Her voice was soft spoken but was backed by an aurora of confidence. She embodied a look of energy and excitement. I politely asked her to follow me to my office, all the way having a very difficult time managing my excitement, rather strange because usually I’m attracted to a different type of woman. As we made it to my office I pulled her up a chair to my desk, and she took a seat and gracefully crossed her legs. 

As we began to talk she revealed her past as an ex-cheerleader for Boston College and growing up in a small town life in Maine. Surprisingly she revealed she lived a rather boring life, which mainly consisted of working out and hanging out with friends. She wasn’t really the totally self-absorbed bitch one would anticipate, but more of a hometown girl in a cheerleader’s body.

One concern she did have was her long hours and the requirement to work weekends. She was happy with her late starting days at 10 am, but felt five days of her week would be shot considering she worked until 9 pm. She explained she was never a morning person, and was afraid her fitness routine would suffer due to her long working hours. As she finally quit griping, she came to terms with her work hours and we began to discuss her role and responsibility as the assistant manager. She expressed full confidence in her ability to do a good job revamping the business of the casino. 

After we had finished discussing business, we went downtown for lunch at a Italian restraint. She was indifferent to where we ate as long as they had salads. When the food arrived, she was awestruck at portion of lasagna I had gotten. She noted that she has a fast metabolism but even she would have a tough time getting rid of those calories. 

All of this talk about healthy living finally got to me a little, and I told her she needs to enjoy life a little. She responded sharply that she does enjoy life, but feels she must maintain her healthy lifestyle and figure to stay happy and maintain her energy level. 

I agreed with her and let her know I do feel a lot better about my self when I am at a manageable weight. Once I finished off my lasagna, we departed the restaurant and parted our ways, and planned to meet tomorrow at 10 am.

As she showed up for work the next day she was in another tight skirt revealing her well toned legs. I asked if she got her morning run in for the day, just joking with her. She said she had worked out yesterday afternoon, and was planning to workout tonight. 

Throughout the day I checked up on Ali several times she greeted me with a delightful smile and a unmatched enthusiasm. Talking to her subordinates everyone seemed happy with her people skills and felt she was doing a great job. The guys seemed more than happy to have Ali as their supervisor for obvious reasons. 

After her first week of work Ali came to talk to me and thank me for my warm welcome and said she felt she was having a hard time getting use to the long hours, but was really enjoying the challenge of the job. I commended her on the good job she had done, and told her to enjoy her couple days off. 

Before she left, I asked what she was going to get into. 

“A few friends are actually coming out for a week, and we are going to go out on the town the next couple of nights. “

I responded, “now that’s what I like to here, go out and enjoy yourself. “

I got one last look of her fine figure as she walked out of the office, and was looking forward to seeing her next week. 

As the weeks went on Ali became more comfortable in her position as assistant manager, and really became to dedicate herself to running the casino smoothly. Most everyone seemed to enjoy Ali’s managerial style and her desire to make everyone happy. When she wasn’t strolling the floors of the casino she was behind her desk working marketing and advertisement plans. 

The one thing that caught my attention about her desk was that she always kept it well stocked with snacks. At first it started out with fruits and rabbit food such as carrots, broccoli and celery. But due to her great relationship with her co-workers, she began receiving more and more treats from her subordinates. Considering junk food was not a part of her normal diet, she began bringing the complimentary food to the break room to give to the not so skinny colleagues. 

To my surprise, I found out through hearsay that some of the ladies at the casino took offense to Ali’s reluctance to try their homemade cakes and pies. With Ali unaware about their annoyance that she did not accept their treats, she continued to give them away. 

It was a story I wouldn’t learn the details of for some weeks.

Kristy and Rachel, who were two of the larger ladies at the casino, took it a little too personal. With Kristy and Rachel being good friends with the cleaning lady they asked a favor from her. Figuring Ali must have a sweet tooth for some type of candy, they asked Rosa the janitor to scour her desk for a stash of sweets. Waiting for Rosa early the next morning Rachel and Kristy were delighted to find out that she had discovered Ali may have a thing for cinnamon. 

Rosa reported that she found cinnamon cookies and even some cinnamon flavored ice cream in her small fridge. To add more fuel for the fire Rosa even found a recipe for cinnamon bread in one of Ali’s drawers which looked like it had been recently been clipped out of a magazine. 

Once they found out that Ali may have a weakness for cinnamon they began developing a plan to increase Ali’s girth. Prior to Ali not accepting their well cooked treats, Rachel and Kristy had no qualms with Ali. They had even went out of their way to welcome Ali to the casino by throwing a welcome party for her first week of work. 

Even though the giving was going to continue, the meaning and purpose of the gifts no longer had good intentions toward Ali. Fattening up the perfect body of the ex cheerleader had now become Rachel’s and Kristy’s mission besides retaining their job at the casino. Before they just wanted Ali to accept their treats, but now they wanted consumption and the expansion of the former cheerleader.

(Continued in post #4)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2006)

Breakup the paragraphs. Its too hard to read.


----------



## bentleydev (Feb 26, 2006)

I second that.


----------



## Observer (Jan 14, 2007)

*Chapter 2*

Saturday morning Ali came to work a little exhausted from a late Friday night at the casino. She had even stayed over a little later Friday night too have a couple of drinks, which had become a common habit over the last couple of weeks to help her slow down her high speed metabolism so she sleep at night. 

As Ali was cleaning out her Friday night cob webs, Kristy and Rachel were concocting a recipe by the name of chunky cinnamon crisps (cccs). They had debated making the bread, but decided they must create their own nourishing and fattening recipe to be successful. Making sure they were tasty as conceivable, a total of seven batches were mixed prior to finding the perfect (cccs). 

So excited by the maximum amount of calories and taste the cccs embodied, Kristy and Rachel decided they must make a special trip to the casino on their day off to test Alis weakness for cinnamon. In the meantime Ali had made it through the morning grogginess, and was preparing her lunch which consisted of humus on pita bread, small salad with fat free dressing, and a grapefruit to give her a boost of energy. 

Not feeling like her usual self, Ali assumed it was from a lack of exercise. Hoping to get off a little early today, she figured a good run this afternoon would make everything all and well. As Ali gathered her thoughts she strolled toward the breakroom and began to experience an almost orgasmic sensation due to the strong and pleasant scent of cinnamon. 

She picked up her pace, just to see what was giving off such a satisfying smell. When she made her way into the room, she was surprisingly greeted by Rachel and Kristy. 

Hey Ali, how are you doing, as they both noticed a glare of excitement, joy, and hunger in Alis eyes. 

Great, Ali responded, what are you two doing here on your day off. 

Ali we just figured we would come by to eat lunch with you and thought we would bring over a favorite recipe of ours. 

So you guys are the culprit of the strong cinnamon scent. To be honest, I am not one for sweets, but cinnamon treats are difficult for me to avoid. 

Great, there is more than enough for all of us. 

I cant. Ali replied. 

Ali are you going to tell us we cooked up this great batch of chunky cinnamon crisps as well call them, and you cant at least eat one. 

Ok guys, that is enough, you dont have to twist my arm anymore. Ali responded. 

Having such as strong desire to satisfy her cinnamon craving she decided to eat her ccc first. As Ali bit into the ccc, Kristy and Rachel could see the fulfillment in Alis eyes, which brought joy and excitement to them as well. 

Within a few minutes Ali had scarfed down not one, but five cccs and two glasses of regular milk which was also brought my Kristy and Rachel. Finally Ali thanked the girls for the treats, and headed back to her office to check her voice mail. 

On Alis way out, Rachel and Kristy began to giggle and done a high five to celebrate. Upon returning to her office Alis stomach began to ache due to the high amount of sugar consumption which was foreign to her body. Not feeling so well she called to let me know she was going home to hopefully soothe her discomfort. 

Once Ali was able to settle her stomach down back at the house, she contemplated going for a run. After thinking about if for a while, she decided against this idea and just lounged around the house for the rest of the night. 

The next two days Ali were her scheduled days off she had been looking forward to all week. On Sunday she planned to get out of the house around noon to get a good run in. Always having the capability of sleeping late, Ali did not wake up until 1:00 pm Sunday afternoon. After finally gaining her conscious she took a quick peek outside to check the weather. 

To Alis delight it was a bright and sun shiny day. As Ali began moving around the house she developed a sudden urge of hunger which was unique for her body at this time of day. Although Ali always forced a banana down the first part of the day, she really never had a desire to eat a big meal. Wanting to quench her hunger, she decided to cook up some soy sausage and a half a bagel. 

After scarfing it down, her hunger was still not satisfied. Feeling the urge for something sweet Ali, remembered she had packed up a couple of cccs for her days off. She quickly headed outside and opened up the aluminum foil and licked it clean of the sweet taste of cinnamon. As she done this a sudden feel of joy followed. Before she made it inside both cccs were devoured. 

Once inside she begin to feel a little guilty of her gluttonous ways over the last couple of days. Talking to herself, she said this is it, I need start watching what I eat. After seriously considering taking another day off from her workout routine, Ali finally had convinced herself to go for a run. 

She made her way into the bedroom and begin to slip on her spandex shorts. Feeling a little tight on the way up her legs, she thought these must have shrunk. This assumption came to a quick dead end when she got them up to her waist and seen a small development of a belly roll and love handles as she scanned her self in the mirror with her spandex on. She then turned around to check out her rear which still retained its perkiness, but could it be she thought. As she examined closer she detected the faintest hint of cellulite developing on the rear of her thigh just below her spandex. 

Oh my word. she thought, feeling ashamed of her figure. In reality Ali was still a perfect ten, but just had lost a little bit of her firmness. 

I cant go out in a bikini like this, I look ridiculous. she thought. Not being able to stand her self any longer, she headed out the door for her customary 1 ½ mile run. Five minutes into the run, Ali was shocked at how fatigued she felt. 

She thought to herself, I have never felt this tired on easy run like this.

All the while she was pondering and accepting the fact she had really made exercise a 2nd priority to work the last month. Ten minutes into the run Ali had finally hit the mile marker at the city park. 

With a ½ a mile to go back to her house Ali couldnt dig up the inner drive to continue the run, so she decided to walk the rest of the way. Feeling nauseous and more sweaty than usual once she got back home she took her temperature. It came up a perfect 98.6 degrees, which made Ali accept the fact she has just plain got out of shape. 

Unaware of how fast her metabolism actually was, Ali had trashed her diet and abandoned her exercise program for close to 5 weeks and had barely had changed at all. With the combination of Rachels and Kristys fattening intentions and her long working hours, Alis battle to maintain her near perfect body was becoming a major dilemma.


----------



## Observer (Jan 14, 2007)

*Chapter 3*

Once Ali had finally recuperated from her lack luster workout, she gave Ray a call. He was a guy she had met while hanging out after work at the casino. They decided to hang out and watch a couple of movies at Alis house. When Ray arrived at the door, he greeted Ali with a six pack of beer and some pop corn. 

Although Ali wanted to avoid the temptations, she still drank two beers and ate half a bag of popcorn. Considering Ray was really not Alis type it was weird even to her why she enjoyed his company. For sure he made her laugh and kept her entertained, but she had no physical desire toward Ray mainly because of his pudginess and non-athletic build. 

Before the night was over, Ray asked Ali if she would like to go out and grab a late meal, Ali declined and said she planned to get up kind of early tomorrow and go for a run. Ray joking responded you need to quit substituting working out for fun. 

Ali laughed and said jokingly, I know, but I have to work at it to be this beautiful. 

Ray laughed, thinking Wow, this bitch really is stuck on her self. But aloud he just said Well. I will talk to you tomorrow Ali. 

The next morning Ali woke around noon and began motivating herself for her run. As she slipped on her spandex she noticed they seemed just a little bit tighter than the other day. She ate her banana and headed out the door for her jog. Impressively she made it back to her house without stopping only to discover it took her about five more minutes than usual. She felt a little better about her self, and even recuperated a lot quicker than her last run. 

As she sipped on her vitamin water, she developed strong hunger pains which could not wait. This was very unusual because very rarely did she eat right after a workout, but it could not be avoided. Just as she was preparing to get up, her door bell rang. 

She figured it was probably Ray, so she went and scanned her beautiful and flawless face in the mirror.

Could it be that I really am attracted to a chubby guy as him?Ali thought after she was finished admiring herself.. 

As she got closer to the door, the strong smell of cinnamon overtook her which resulted in an instant feel of joy. She opened the door to be greeted by Kristy. 

Hey Kristy, How did you know where I lived Ali said . I actually just live a couple blocks down the road Kristy responded, so I have seen your Jeep with the Boston College sticker on several occasions and figured this had to be your house. 

You guessed right, Ali replied. Well, come in for a minute.

 I cant Ali, but I did bring you over some cccs that I just baked, it seemed like you really enjoyed those the other day so I figured I would bring you some more. 

No way. Ali said, Ive been craving those darn things. 

Kristy handed the baking dish over to Ali and told her she would see her Tuesday at work, all the time Kristy was feeling like she had won another small battle in fattening up the ex cheerleader. Ali told Kristy thanks and headed into her house. 

In the meantime Rachel was at home making the bread recipe they had found in Alis desk to make sure the cccs were not getting old to her taste buds. 

Once inside Ali began to feel mixed emotions about eating those fattening things after going for a run, despite the fact she had already taken off the aluminum foil and licked it clean. After getting the small dose of cinnamon Ali was contemplating tossing the cccs in the trash can. 

As she began to dump out the baking dish the phone rang, so Ali ceased her motion to answer the phone. To her delight it was Ray. During her feel good conversation due to Rays sweet talking, Ali could not help but forget about her diet and she hesitantly picked up her first ccc. Once she grabbed the ccc and the strong scent overtook her inhibitions she had and Ali began eating away. While she was smacking her lips Ray asked what she was eating, 

Not wanting to let Ray know she was eating junk she replied, oh just some humus on pita bread.

Girl you need to start eating some real food, that stuff aint good for you, Ray said laughing. 

In about 3 minutes Ali had consumed 2 cccs and told Ray she needed to get off the phone and she would call him back. Wanting something thick and soothing to wash the cinnamon down she drove down to the store to grab some whole milk. Before heading out the door she grabbed another CCC to have on the way. As she came up to the counter the clerk began to snicker. 

Ali immediately began to wonder what this 18 year oldish brat was laughing at. Who does she think she is? Ali thought, she may have a great body, but she cant be so smart working at a convenience store. 

Ali left the store confused and just gave her an evil glare. 

Once she got back to her jeep with the milk, she looked in the mirror to see remnants of the cccs all over her mouth. Wow . she thought, I must have eaten like a pig to get food all over my mouth like that. 

Back at her house Ali was on her third large glass of milk and 8th ccc. Not realizing she had told Ray she was going to call him right back, the phone rang and Ray was on the other end. 

Ali answered the phone with a full mouth and said, Oh, I am so sorry I forgot to call you back, once she heard Rays voice. I got to watching a show on tv and just lost track of time. 

Thats ok Ray said, is something wrong with your phone, sounds like your voice is muffled. 

With Alis face turning red as a beet, she responded by telling him she wasnt talking directly into the phone. Ali quickly finished chewing, and asked Ray if he wanted to get together tomorrow after her evening run, 

Sounds great. Ray told Ali, Maybe I can take you out to eat some real food.

Sounds like all you want to do is fatten me up. Ali said jokingly little knowing how close to the truth it was.. 

Its not that Ali, I just want you to have some fun. Ray told her. 

Well tomorrow lets go out and have some fun, and maybe I will even eat dessert. Ali told him. 

After getting off the phone Ali realized she had consumed all 12 cccs Kristy had brought over and close to ½ gallon of milk. Shocked at how many calories she consumed she begin to have visions of how chubby or even fat she would become if this continued. 

Almost a paranormal experience. Kristy and Rachel commented as they were discussing their progress on fattening the ex-cheerleader at the same time of Alis vision. Rachel and Kristy were also amazed that Ali had fallen for Ray, who was also part of their master plan considering he was Kristys brother. Kristy and Rachel couldnt wait to see Ali in the morning to see if even she would still be flaunting her not so perfect figure.


----------



## Observer (Jan 14, 2007)

* Chapter 4*

The next morning Ali strolled into work in a somewhat unflattering drape like dress. Running late as usual, Ali swung by the break room to see if anything was there she could snack on. Coincidentally just as Ali made it to the break room, here came Kristy with some freshly baked cinnamon bread, the same recipe Rosa had found in Ali’s desk. 

Ali’s senses and stomach began to churn, hoping that Kristy would offer her some. Before Kristy could even set it on the table Ali excitedly asked if she could have some of her dish. 

“Well sure.” Kristy responded, and before Kristy had the top off Ali was waiting with a knife and a plate. 

“What exactly is this?” Ali asked. 

“Just some sweet Cinnamon Bread that I got bored and baked last night. “

“Really?” Ali replied, as she was already licking her fingers after cutting a large piece. 

Kristy eagerly watched as Ali quickly devoured it, seemingly without a conscious thought of what she was doing. Then without hesitation Ali cut another large piece and made her way to her office. Once Ali made it back to her office she sat down, and began to work on finishing the other large piece of bread. 

I walked in on her with a extremely full mouth, and Ali’s faced turned red as a tomato. She quickly covered her mouth with her hand to hide her full mouth while chewing. Once finished she still had remnants on her lips, but I just kind of smiled and asked how she had been doing. 

“Not too bad, “ Ali said, Trying to get a little food in me so I wont waste away, as I am sure you can see. 

Having a hard time holding my composure, I was just amazed how much larger her breasts had become during her short time at the casino. 

Unfortunately she was wearing a unrevealing dress, so I could not see the progress of her hips and ass. 

Ali reinforced the fact that she had been really enjoying her job, and feels like she has been able to make a big difference. In mid conversation Ali reached in her desk, and grabbed a box of cookies and began to munch. 

I was amazed how she had to seem to lose her grip on her fitness, but as she continued to talk I begin to realized that she had become infatuated with her work and the partying lifestyle at the casino. 

Having a hard time getting away from her, I told her I had to do some spot checks, and maybe I would see her this afternoon. As I walked out the door, I couldn’t believe what I had just heard and seen from the former fitness freak. 

“Something just didn’t seem right,” I thought to myself. 

Over the next few weeks Kristy and Rachel continuing torturing Ali with there cinnamon treats, until one day that wasn’t necessary anymore due to the inside information they were receiving from Rosa. 

Shockingly Ali’s snack stash had increased significantly, and they were also being consumed due to amount of wrappers which were highly visible in her trash receptacle. Even though Ali was not consuming the ccc’s on a regular basis, it seemed she had developed an addiction to cinnamon cookies and candies as well. The increase in Ali’s appetite for cinnamon had also resulted in an increase in her waist and overall thickness. 

To Kristy’s and Rachel’s delight, in just over two months their mission had basically been accomplished. No longer did Ali represent perfection, no longer was the perkiness of her breasts and butt resemble a 18 year old model, no longer did her legs look lean as the day was long, and no longer did her face look like it was chiseled of stone. The bottom line was Ali had lost her swagger, and although she was a beautiful lady, her lean, toned, and cheer leader body had been replaced by a chubby and soft motherly figure.


----------



## Observer (Jan 14, 2007)

*Chapter 5*

After about three months on the job, I began to accept the fact that Ali had officially become borderline fat. No longer was she flaunting her figure around like she used to, until one day when Ali walked in my office with her vibrant smile. This was a major change. It had been a while since I had seen this type of confidence in Alis eyes. 

My attention was immediately turned to her hip hugging skirt and large bust. This was a far cry from the tent like dresses she had been wearing the last several weeks. As she began to sit down I noticed she was definitely fuller around the hips and her upper arms had become much softer. Having had not much interaction with Ali over the last couple of weeks I began to catch up with her personal goings. 

She said she was doing great, and had finally adjusted to the long hours. As she talked I couldnt help but notice her face was much fuller and the perfectly chiseled form was gone. I had kind of lost myself in her looks, until she said Travis did you catch what I said. 

I responded with a sorry, and asked her to please repeat. 

She said she was just wanting to take some time off coming up. She mentioned the dates and I said sure you have definitely earned it. 

Before she left I asked if she wanted to go out to lunch, and she accepted. I asked where she would like to go and she really didnt seem to care. I mentioned the Italian restaurant and Ali said that was a great choice. 

Once at the restaurant the hostess greeted Ali by her first name. The waiter come to take our order and knew Ali as well. After we ordered our drinks Ali asked for ranch dressing on her salad and the complimentary basket of bread. 

Sounds like you have been eating here regularly Ali.

Yeah I have Travis, they have some great items on the menu.

What was even more shocking when he returned to take our order, she requested a large calzone covered with cheese and a side salad. I immediately begin to think this is a far cry from what she ordered on her first day of the job. 

After I ordered my customary lasagna, I think she felt she must justify her newly developed eating habits due to my awkward silence which followed after she ordered. 

She immediately said I am feeling kind of hungrier than usual. Believe it or not I have developed quite an appetite since I have been working these long hours, which has resulted in my diet going down the drain. 

Once her salad came out she began to talk about her struggles to get to the gym. She very reluctantly admitted she had slacked big time on her fitness, which had given her less incentive to watch her diet. She immediately said she was planning to get back at her fitness routine during her week off, and revamp her diet. 

As Ali polished off her salad, the large calzone also vanished rather quickly. After all was said and done, Ali had sopped up a small cup of ranch dressing with three and ½ breadsticks, finished the large calzone, and drank two regular cokes (a deviation from her usual water). After mopping up her large lunch she excused herself to the restroom. As she was getting up I could see her skirt had became unbuttoned, which brought embarrassment to her face when she realized what I was looking at. 

Ali then quickly made her significantly wider rear and bloated self to the restroom. I was in awe to see the former fitness freak eat such a big lunch compared to her habits during her first day of work. After dropping Ali off at her car I told her to have a great vacation and most of all have fun. Ali responded dont worry I will.

It was a long week filling in for Alis duties while she was gone. I also missed seeing the curvaceous beauty strut herself around even though she had lost her flawlessness. On Friday night I was doing my nightly rounds in the casino which usually resulted in some flirting with the beautiful ladies. 

As I was walking past the bar I saw someone from behind who looked like Ali. Considering the revealing clothing and the fact she was smoking a cigarette and hanging out with a not so good looking guy I figured it was just another hotty in the casino. I made it back to the office only to find a message from Ali saying she was coming over to the casino to hang out for the night. 

I began to think, that must have been Ali down in the bar. But It couldnt be, Ali does not smoke. I immediately went down to make another round and spotted the same lady still in the bar. I walked and an lo and behold sat Ali with a pack of cigarettes on the table. Hey Ali, so you like work so much you come to visit on vacation. 

Yep, just had to check out what my hard work has been doing for the business. This is Ray, by the way Ali said, introducing him to me. He was definitely not in Alis league, and not particularly great shape either. I shook Rays hand and he asked me to hang out a while. I said sure I can sit down and have a drink with my best employee referring to Ali. 

She began to tell Ray how good of a supervisor I was, and she proceeded to light up a cigarette. She looked particularly uncomfortable with the cigarette, and it was obvious she was a novice. Which brought me to ask how long she had been smoking. 

I dont she said, these are Rays and he convinced me to smoke my first ever cigarette. 

Not wanting to disrupt her good times, I parted my way and told Ali I would see her Monday. Ali got up and gave me a hug, allowing me to get a first hand experience of her new found softness and her large juicy breasts. After walking away I was kind of confused and concerned how she could change her values so quickly.


----------



## Observer (Jan 14, 2007)

*Chapter 6*

On Monday morning I was able to tie in with Ali and get an update on her time off. She said Ive just been spending a lot of time relaxing and lounging by the pool. I got a start on my fitness, but fell a little short due to some partying. 

How is everything else going? I asked. 

Ali responded, Great, I just need a energy boost cause I am dragging on my first day back. 

As I left I realized Ali was wearing a new skirt which was much looser. 

She couldnt have lost weight, must be a bigger size I thought. Before the day was over Ali came to my office and asked if I had a few minutes to talk. 

I said Sure Ali, I always have time for you.

 I am not one to quit Travis she said, but this job is really taking its toll on me. I have to admit, I took the week off because I was exhausted and I was trying to decide if this is the direction I want to go in my career and life. I have had a great time working and really enjoy the challenge, but due to the long hours and resulting fatigue I have not been able to maintain my active lifestyle. Believe it or not Travis, I have gained 30 pounds in just over three months. 

No way, I responded, you sure dont look like it. All the time I was thinking she has gotten kind of fat, but I like it) 

I told Ali, I totally understand, and I think your health should come before your job. But I also would hate to lose you as would Baxter, the president of our Casinos parent company. I tell you what, Ali, just a thought, but I am willing to talk to Baxter to see if he can adjust your hours to help your situation. I would appreciate it if you could possibly consider this. I tell you what Ali, take the rest of the day off, come back tomorrow morning and hopefully I can have a new proposal and a contract you cant turn down. 

Ali replied, It sounds good Travis, but I really dont think it will be in my best interest to keep working here from a mental or physical standpoint. But I will sleep on it and be here to make a decision first thing tomorrow.

That night I had a long talk with Baxter and explained the whole situation. Hiring Ali had been his idea over my objections. I knew he was a body first, brains second kind of guy  Alis competanc3e had been a pleasant surprise. From initial eye-ball rolling Idcome to value and appreciate her. I told Baxter that Ali had given her all over the last few months to successfully turn the casino around. He fully agreed about the good job she had done, but was predictably disappointed how she had noticeably put on weight. 

I told him we need to allow her personal time throughout the day so she can better take care of herself to possibly keep her around. I thought her value asan employeesurpassed her weight issues.

He paused, then said I tell you what, I will offer her a 30 percent pay raise and two hours of paid personal leave time throughout her work day to keep her around. There is one stipulation though - she needs to maintain a weight of 115-125 to stick around and keep her job, and must be weighed on a bi-weekly basis. The weight she has now must come off in a 3 month period.

He also mentioned he had seen her smoking on her breaks. He felt, and I agreed, that she needed to quit this habit to maintain a healthy and productive lifestyle and career. He her one month to do so. 

I agree with you totally, I said, but it will be a little weird presenting this proposal.

I know she has done a good job with the casino Travis, but she needs to look her best to be her best. 

Ok, I said, it is a done deal boss, now I will have to see if I can sell it to her. 

Baxter concluded the meeting by stating the he would give her three strikes. Each failed weigh-in is a strike, and each time she is caught smoking is a strike, but this only between me and you Travis, so keep a tight lid on the strike system.

I then called Ali and told her that she didnt need a decision by tomorrow  instead the company was giving her a two week paid vacation at a dude ranch the company owned. I had a feeling something more was at work and wanted to play for time.

Ali hesitated, but admitted she knew she could use the extra rest and accepted my offer.


----------



## Observer (Jan 14, 2007)

*Chapter 7*

Now I had a dilemma. Ali was wanting to quit because she knew she had a problem. Baxter was willing to give her a raise and time off if she solved the problem. But why was there a problem in the first place? And what really was it? I wanted he two weeks to get personally involved.

I began thinking a lot more about Ali than before, especially in regards to this Ray guy. He seemed to be playing her, taking advantage of the craving for praise that all people have, but cheerleader types especially. During the first day of her leave I began asking discreet questions about her performance.

I found that the pit bosses and department heads all gave her rave reviews as a person. She had listened intently to complaints, given them helpful advice and worked out many petty irritations. It had reduced turnover and improved morale. But they too had noticed the behavior change &#8211; a lessening of confidence and indifference to her appearance that went far beyond a few extra pounds. It was my digging that led one of my long term housekeeping staff supervisors on Wednesday to ask to talk to me privately.

“Miss Ali is a nice person but needs help,” Dorita told me in her adequate but accented English. “If you want to know what is going on you need to talk to Rosa. She knows the whole story.”

“What do you mean?”

“Miss Ali, she gave their gifts away and they got mad. They had Rosa spy on her. I don’t know what she found out, but then they started putting stuff in food and got Ray to hang out with her. Its all hate and revenge &#8211; and she is really a nice person who never hurts anyone. You talk to Rosa, you will find out I speak the truth.”

Dorita, an immigrant from Hungary, had been with us for years, and was now supervisor of twenty others. Unpretentious, of unquestioned integrity, but full of a gypsy independence, she had a history with me. I knew she wouldn’t take a position like this without reason - and now that she had taken it, she expected me to act if I was top continue having her respect.

Of course I called Rosa in immediately. But I knew I probably needed to bluff to get the real story. I had a hidden video camera rolling to record the conversation.

“I understand you have been spying in Ali’s office &#8211; why?” I immediately confronted her as though I knew more than I really did. “Are you being paid to spy by one of the other casinos?” 

She, as I expected, came unglued. Spying for competitors is not only cause for dismissal &#8211; it can get you blacklisted at every casino in town. She knew I could do that with a phone call.

“No, senor, no.” she started babbling. “ Not for any other casino. It was just about her, They wanted to get back at her for her airs.”

“Who is they?”

“Kristy and Rachel”

“Likely story &#8211; so just what did you tell them?

“She has big problem with cinnamon &#8211; it makes her eat dulces, sweets.”

“Uh-huh &#8211; likely story. You have a good imagination.”

“Its all true, I swear. Why do you think Ray is all over her? He’s Kristy’s brother, and he picks up where the sweets leave off. They really hate her. You ask them, Senor. It is all about her, not any other casino.”

“And why did you do this?”

“My brother, he borrowed money from Kristy. . She said she’d forgive it if I found Ali’s weakness &#8211; mi miseracordia - I’m sorry. Please don’t fire me. Yo tengo tres ninos!”

It actually made sense, because it fit facts I knew that Rosa couldn’t be aware of &#8211; but I needed proof if I was going to blow the lid off. I assured Rosa I wouldn’t fire her if her story checked out. Then I called in my Secretary and dictated a summary of what Rosa had said, asked her to sign it and promise to tell no one. She cooperated.

My next step was to have our security men escort Ray to my office the next time he was on the premises. As luck would have it that turned out to be just hours later. I confronted him head on in similar fashion..

“I understand you’ve been doing more than just dating my assistant,” I said ”I have information that you are involved in a bit of Las Vegas Watergate-style monkey business in her office. What are you and your associates looking for?

“I’ve no idea what you are talking about. “ he stammered, but I could tell he was lying.

“I have a sworn statement, backed up by security video, that testifies that your sister paid one of our housekeeping staff to burgle Ali’s office just prior to your becoming involved with her. Now what type information have you been trying to get &#8211; and what have you gotten from Ali? And who are you giving it to? I don’t believe the cock and bull office revenge stuff I’m being told.”

“She humiliated my sister and I was asked to help. At first I didn’t want to.”he blubbered. “But then she was condescending to me too and I’ve been helping since. That’s the truth, honest.”

“By getting her to smoke, stop eating healthy foods and abandon her exercise?’

“Yes,” he confessed &#8211; not knowing I had the video recorder running.

“And making her insecure about her job, keeping her up late and full of sugar?”

“Yes, and after that then she sort of took it from there. I never thought it would go so far. I wanted to quit, but Kristy is very dominating.”

“Will you allow our investigators to check your bank accounts to verify you’re not spying for the competition? And give me a signed statement about this conversation? ” I said. “Otherwise, I’m banning you from games in this building, notifying every casino in town, calling the police on you and your sister and launching a Gaming Commission investigation.”

“I’ll cooperate,” he said trembling. 

I’d been bluffing about the security video but my threats were perfectly within my power and I knew he was a gambler already on two “watch” lists. He knew I had the dealer’s hand and was ready to fold. 

Again I got a statement. Then I called in his sister and Rachel and repeated the process with them. It was all beginning to make sense &#8211; but I still needed a way to snap Ali out of it. After getting confessions and statements from them and promising not to use the blacklist I fired both their butts. Rosa I let stay on. As for Ray, who was not in our employ, I told him I would of course have to disclose the whole thing to Ali. I expected him to make himself scarce for a week.
.
Little did I know that Ali was having problems of her own.

*Chapter 8*

I’d given Ali two weeks to get her life in order before she decided what to do. Ali was at a dude ranch out near Tonopah. The casino was picking up the tab. My investigation had taken a week while she was there. Now I needed to pay a visit. This I knew would be one of the biggest challenges of my life. And I was also feeling increasing personally involved.

Before I went I again talked with Ted Baxter and told him what had happened &#8211; including the favorable reports of co-workers and a cash estimate confirmed by our controller of what Ali’s skills had made for the Casino. Projected annually it was close to seven figures. “Do we want this kind of ability going down the street because of a waistline issue?” I bluntly inquired. 

He somewhat reluctantly saw my point and agreed to rescind the three strike ultimatum &#8211; but told me to do what I could. He could accept a fat employee but himself kept out of the Casino because he hated smoking.

I called Ali on Tuesday and she was out. I left a message saying I’d be there at noon on Wednesday. There was no reply. A bit concerned I left earlier than I’d planned and arrived around 10:00 in the morning, just in time to see her heading from the dining area towards her room. I pulled up my car along side of her and said “Hey there, need a lift?

Startled, she hesitated, then got in. “I’m sorry for not replying, but I didn’t know how to tell you not to come. But maybe this is better.”

“Why?” I said, “Is something wrong?”

“Can’t you see? I’m a mess! Now even my own boyfriend won’t answer my calls &#8211; I came out here to get a handle on my life, but all I’ve wanted to do is eat! This isn’t me, I don’t know what is wrong. In my condition I’m no use to the casino, you, or anyone else. I know that managers in this outfit are just like cheerleaders, they can’t be fat”

She was a little disheveled, obviously not taking care of her hair. But other than obviously needing some new clothes she really didn’t look that bad &#8211; more like someone just dressed for housework early in the morning. I knew the problem was in her mind. I was also realizing by the minute how much I really had come to care about her personally.

“Ali,” I said, “I came out here not to fire you or condemn you, but to let you know what’s been happening. You’ve been set up and victimized &#8211; and I have the signed statements and videos to prove it.”

“What are you talking about?”

“You were spied on, your allergenic addiction to cinnamon discovered, and a conspiracy set in motion to destroy your cheerleader figure. Ray isn’t answering your calls because he was involved and is now facing charges if he so much as speaks to you until I’ve finished today. After that, its your decision what you do with him.”

“I don’t understand.” 

“Is your room presentable for us to talk? If not, I’ll arrange a conference room.”

“Oh, you can come in. The maids will have already been in and out. But you’re totally confusing me.”

I spent over an hour taking Ali step by step through what had happened. The room had a VCR and I played my three tapes. I showed her the statements and told her elements of my conversations with Baxter, but not the strikes and final concessions. I needed to find out her feelings first. At first she was stunned, then she was angry, and then she was just perplexed.

“This is all horrible &#8211; but the worst thing is, they won. I was vain, I wasn’t sensitive, I have been more about image than true to myself just to get popularity.. And if you say I was an effective employee who people respect that’s great, but part of it was in spite of myself I think. . But the old bravado is gone &#8211; I’m now fat, and the horror is that it somehow doesn’t bother me. I don’t want to go on eating like Kristy and Ray were making me but neither do I want to go back to just tofu and wheat thins. I want to define myself &#8211; and I guess that means too big for this Casino. I’m sorry, because I like you and the employees.”

It reality she was I figured maybe 160 and pushing size 14 &#8211; hardly obese, but huge in her eyes.

“There’s nothing wrong with your figure, Ali,” I countered. “Its the body of a woman, not a teenage girl. But I can tell you truthfully, I’ve enjoyed our Italian dinners and the weight I think looks good. A lot of other men feel the same way. And I can handle Baxter &#8211; in fact its already been done.”

“You don’t find it shameful that I just had a two-plate buffet breakfast and have been doing it for the last ten days? Or that last night I had an eight ounce steak with all the sides including dessert?”

“Nope. But it would be good to cut out the smoking.”

She smiled. “I already did that. It was just to please Ray and quitting makes food taste better. That’s part of why I’ve been eating so much.”

Playing a hunch I said, “What would happen if I got a room and finished this vacation with the most attractive guest here?”

“You and I? . .. Well, at least I know you’re not trying to pull me down. I’ll be making my own choices.”

“Not at all” I smiled. .”I’ve told Baxter you’re the best assistant I could have at any size. He’s agreed to let me make the call and we need to be sure you live up to that billing. You take the time you want to exercise and do whatever &#8211; just give me an honest forty hours of your choosing, which I trust you will.”

“You mean that? It would be the best of both worlds &#8211; and honestly, it will be more than forty, just non-standard. And I might on occasion use the buffet, so I can’t promise anything about my weight.”

“Deal,” I replied, smiling for some reason about the buffet clause.

We didn’t much discuss work for the next four days. We did horseback ride, play games, go to shows and do all the things tourists on vacation do. And yes we ate &#8211; and on Sunday afternoon as we drove back we stopped on and got Ali a size 14 wardrobe.

Ali did get rid of the cinnamon and the stashes of sugary snack foods. She made sure she ate better by letting us cook for each other and eat out. As she resumed exercise she regained her old composure and the operating results showed it. But she didn’t lose any weight, in fact actually gained a bit. Our dinners at Vegas restaurants may have contributed. And ultimately she did lose her job at the casino two years later. You see, married couples in Vegas aren’t allowed to work in the same department. But she still gives me very valuable unpaid advice.


----------

